# Good and Evil: Their Origins



## chrysophalax (Aug 28, 2002)

Upon what criteria are Good and Evil based? Did we ( the Human Race) define them for ourselves, or were they decided for us? If so, by whom or what?

These questions grew out of a discussion I had with one of our esteemed colleagues when we were hashing out Ancalagon's "Religion" thread, therefore, what are your opinions? Hopefully someone will find this of interest...


----------



## Ancalagon (Aug 28, 2002)

I have always considered an act of goodness or an act of evil to be understood by the nature of its effect. There is a human understanding universally held that means all humans should understand the difference between right and wrong. Those who perpetrate evil know that it is wrong and revel in that knowledge. Whereas those who do acts of kindness or goodness, understand that they are positive contributers and somehow righteous. The problem then tends to be around whether someone who carries out a good act does it selflessly or in order to seek praise for their efforts. This then is akin to self-gratification and by all accounts is evil. Whereas someone who carries out an evil act knowing it is wrong and seeking forgiveness for it later is therefore acceptable in the eyes of God, though usually not in the eyes of man. Where does this leave us?

Right and wrong is difficult to quantify or define; it just 'is'.


----------



## Walter (Sep 10, 2002)

IMO they are just opposite terms which are dependent on each other, used to judge values or actions from an ethic or moral standpoint. 

They cannot be seen or used independantly from each other and are also relative from ones own point of view: what may seem "good" to one may appear "evil" to the other.

PS: C.S. Lewis' "The Screwtape Letters" are IMO a great example.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Sep 10, 2002)

Has anyone ever noticed that when you lie you either get shunned or feel like crap and confess? Since lying is considered a sin, it must be wrong if it feels wrong...right? I mean it's totally against the ten commandments...based on NATURAL LAW! So murdering is right than if some people think so? How can a human say it is an opinion? If whenever you do something evil you feel ridden with guilt it must be wrong? Evil and good is clearly difined! For It is a truth.


----------



## Tyaronumen (Sep 11, 2002)

Uhm -- Ancalime, historically, a lot of people have felt guilty about 'playing with themselves'.

Are you really going to try and tell me that masturbation is evil?


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Sep 11, 2002)

no....it's not evil but neither is it becoming


----------



## Thorin (Sep 11, 2002)

I agree with Walter...Good and evil is relative to the values of society. What is horribly evil to some is second nature to others....UNLESS...You have an existential basis for right or wrong...Hence, the concept of a higher being who determines what is right or wrong eliminates that major problem...Our rules have been established by the people of society who have developed those rules of morality from ancestors who have gotten them from God....The human race has created their own evil by going against those principles laid out for them by God. Sin and the influence of Satan have degenerated man and thus, his choices are poor and ill-affecting....

I know that may sound shallow to those of you who don't profess to believe in God, but the only alternative is that man is inherently evil and that there is no hope for the human race in the long run...


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Sep 11, 2002)

However, than what about epic struggles(usally resulting in long books) between good and evil exist. There always is a right choice and wrong choice based on what happens to both parties. But not only is right and wrong guided by morals long since established by the word of god to the hand of men, but it is a truth! Hard to explain since the answer can only be found in the very center of our being, or soul. Even we cannot explain good and evil, a man can try, to claim his answer is right in every aspect is heresey


----------

